# Removing sliding glass door with stucco around it?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## 1time (Dec 16, 2012)

Here are two pictures. A friend said I should have made a cut with an angle grinder before removing the frame. I'm thinking I should trim the stucco and drywall flush with the stud before applying drywall. What do you think about spray foam to fill in gaps and then trim smooth? I'm considering the rounded corner bead at edges or possibly molding on the stucco side since paneling ends 1/2" short of stud, which would bring it 1" short after drywall is installed. Drywall broke off flush with stud in a few places. As I'm sure you can tell, I'm a rookie at this.
What is your recommendation? Thanks in advance.
OK, let me try this again...
http://www.diychatroom.com/albums/wall-opening/


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still no picture.


----------



## 1time (Dec 16, 2012)

I created an album in the photo tab on this site titled "Wall opening".
Can't paste pictures into reply.
Ok, my pictures were too big. Let's try this.


----------



## 1time (Dec 16, 2012)

How about now?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Hard to tell from those small pics, but what I'd probably do is trim the interior of the opening with boards (1x6 or whatever the width is) and use casing trim on the walls on either side.


----------

